# I think we're getting a new doeling! :)



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I cruise craigslist now and then looking at goats, and dreaming lol 
I see a farm posting nice goats now and then, but they are usually fullbloods and way out of my price range <we decided not to buy this year, except a buck>.

But I found a beautiful spotted doeling that I want! I've inquired about her, and if she is clean teated I am sending a deposit! I showed a pic to my kids this morning and they adore her! 
She is 50% Boer, her dam is a black & white spotted Nubian, and her sire is a GORGEOUS red Boer buck w/white spots.

♥♥♥

I hope the breeder won't mind me sharing her pic, but I can't help my excitement!









This of course means that after 4-H is over, the kids have to decide which other doe they want to sell, as I only plan for us to keep 2 young doelings through next winter. That will be TOUGH. But I absolutely think this doeling will be a great investment for my kids little herd. The price is very good too 

BTW, she's a month old.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh my word, it is getting harder and harder not to buy a boer mix goat 

She is precious and those markings are to DIE for!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Shes very pretty!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Very cute girl, I hope it works out for you.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

ThreeHavens said:


> Oh my word, it is getting harder and harder not to buy a boer mix goat
> 
> She is precious and those markings are to DIE for!


LOL I hear ya! Well I wasnt' planning to buy anything at all this year, but my goodness when I saw her I was like OMG! I love the spotted dapples, and drool over them lol

She'd be ready at the end of May, so that would give us time to sell the kids we aren't keeping. I can pen her with one of the other doelings so they can buddy up 

Watching videos and seeing pics of their other goats, they all look great, and very healthy, so I am very confident about this. Thank goodness for something telling me to cruise craigslist at 1:30am LOL


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She is really cute but also looks like a good doe quality wise. Congrats!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hard to say no to that one!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My husband is trying to talk me out of getting her lol He's like just get a Nubian doe and breed her to get a 50% I am like... WHY????????????? I want a doe that is already registered 50% so that we can work up the percentage and have a little fun trying to get more color lol

We'll sleep on it tonight, because most likely someone has to go in order to make room for her.
That's the part that stinks.

We have 6 adult does, 1 is sold. But we have 2 percentage babies we wanted to keep, so that's back up to 7, and if our fullblood has any doe kids we'd probably keep one. Oh geesh!

I told my husband if we have to, maybe we'll sell the traditional doe kid after 4-H, and maybe 1 more adult <but who?  >.

Maybe I'll just tell my husband he better work on getting us a farm NOW lol


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

This one is a pretty dappled. You may not get dappled from breeding your nubian. It is just ONE more....


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Catahoula said:


> This one is a pretty dappled. You may not get dappled from breeding your nubian. It is just ONE more....


LOL that's for sure! What's one more, haha. We have 15 right now! But 9 are kids. Before we'd bring this doe home we'd have our herd downsized enough to be comfortable again.

Biggest issue is having 2 acres, and not much grazing/browsing. Hopefully things start growing in the woods a little better, but we should be able to see it with grass back there for next spring.

I guess we could just bring in some roll bales of hay right?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

She's beautiful!! I think she belongs to your family!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

minibarn said:


> She's beautiful!! I think she belongs to your family!


Thanks! I am planning to send a deposit today! I was thinking all last night, stayed up until 2:30am debating lol I think we have our adult herd established for now, so we'll decide to keep only '2' doelings. It would probably be this one, and then our red paint kiko/boer doeling. Sell the others after the kids are done with them in 4-H, and breed for more next year


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

SHE'S GORGEOUS!! I love her!!! What stunning coloring!!  

Does she have a name?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Crossroads Boers said:


> SHE'S GORGEOUS!! I love her!!! What stunning coloring!!
> 
> Does she have a name?


Thanks! No name that I know of yet, I thought about asking the breeder if the kids could possibly name her? 
But if not that is fine 

I'm going to send a deposit to hold her and hope for the best


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

YAAAY!! Can't wait to see new pictures! Congratulations!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Crossroads Boers said:


> YAAAY!! Can't wait to see new pictures! Congratulations!


Thanks again! She'll be a fun project for us 

Here's a video of her and another baby:





I love her coloring simply because it reminds me of something a toddler might paint lol


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

She is beautiful!!! I raise Nubians and have been holding my breath for spots but none so far  ......I'll just keep breeding and hoping


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Stunning! I wonder what color she will be in a few months? A lot of those colors on her may change to tan. Pretty cool! Here is Star before and a few months later as an after!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Star is beautiful ♥ The changes from kid to now are very cool! It reminds me of horses I see at sale sometimes - they are listed as being chestnut, but by the time they get to the sale they are starting to turn grey lol

I'm thinking that the grey spots on her will turn white over time since her dam is black and white spotted, and sire is red w/white spots. 

Even if she doesn't always give us spots, I'm okay with just 'unusual' color  We have 15 goats right now with the babies, and everyone is traditional colored except our red Nubian/boer doe, and a kiko/boer doeling.

If my kids show her for fun in the summer fairs, I think it may be my oldest daughter who will end up showing her


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.  It was so cool to watch her change! Yep, I bet her grey will change to white/tan in a few months. Can't wait to watch her grow! She is so beautiful! 

Lots and lots of pictures as soon as she's home... okay??


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thanks.  It was so cool to watch her change! Yep, I bet her grey will change to white/tan in a few months. Can't wait to watch her grow! She is so beautiful!
> 
> Lots and lots of pictures as soon as she's home... okay??


Thanks! I can't wait to get her  I sent the deposit out yesterday so she is on hold! :leap: I'm going to ask him if he can give me little updated pics now and then to see how she's growing/changing, if so I'll post them here 

This is her sire I think he is stunning! ♥


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awesome!  

Wow! Look at all those spots on him!! I like his dark brown color too. That is so cool!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

did you get her from boer brother's goat farm?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

JenVise said:


> did you get her from boer brother's goat farm?


Yep she's on hold until she is weaned. Have you dealt with them before? I like their goats, the man I spoke with seemed really nice. We can't wait to get the doeling


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

No but I have been scoping their site for some time now! Thought she looked familiar. We are actually considering buying painted warrior...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

JenVise said:


> No but I have been scoping their site for some time now! Thought she looked familiar. We are actually considering buying painted warrior...


That's awesome, he looks like a nice buck, and will throw color  I've looked at their site off and on, and then they put the % doeling on there and I was like...WE GOTTA GET HER LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, we got the new doe today! She's so pretty I just love her coloring! She's really nice IMO for being a 50%.
My daughters named her Caramel Candy Kisses, so we'll have to find her a nickname. Ummm... my name is Candice, so I don't think we'll be calling her Candy LOL 
She's absolutely terrified, poor sweetie. But we'll work with her and get her warmed up to us. 
She has her own stall next to our 4mo doe & 11 day old bottle baby doe. They've been introduced and no one seems too pushy towards each other. Of course Pandy, our red paint 50% 4mo was more worried about eating her grain lol <Pandy isn't a fan of the supplement I mix in her grain, so any chance she can get to eat plain grain.... lol>.

She is for my 14yo daughter, who is absolutely excited about getting her. She didn't know I picked her up this morning, she thought we were getting her later in the week, so she'll be thrilled when she gets home from school 

I'll get some pics of her later


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I can't wait to see pictures!


----------

